# Bikes and beers



## bairdco (Dec 14, 2016)

Just throwing this out there...

I bartend at the Shanghai'd Room in Huntington Beach, and I'll be working Saturday and Sunday, 4pm to 9:30pm (dec 17th and 18th)

Any CABEr's wanna ride in, I'll give ya a dollar off every beer. and there's an awesome pizza place next door.

16391 beach blvd, Huntington Beach, 92647. near Beach and Heil.

If you ride, bring a lock!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh man....you're speakin' my language buddy!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh man....you're speakin' my language buddy!



Mike, if you head down this way for beers; I'l go with you and you can drink mine too!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Mike, if you head down this way for beers; I'l go with you and you can drink mine too!!



I have to work Saturday. Think I'm gonna end up spending bike money on Xmas gifts Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I have to work Saturday. Think I'm gonna end up spending bike money on Xmas gifts Sunday



You don't have to get anything for me; I don't exchange presents with bike buds....


----------



## Greg M (Dec 15, 2016)

Can I get a ride down with someone?  [emoji16]


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 16, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Shanghai'd Room in Huntington Beach



  Just Googled it,,great pics of outside and someone dressed as Pacman .
Wish I was on West Coast right now.. only 6 degrees plus wind chill(-7degrees)


----------

